# L/F... Weeping Moss ...}>(((*> PLEASE CLOSE <*)))><



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

Hi everyone, i am looking for weeping moss. if any one has any or knows where i might find some please let me know. i have lots of stuff to trade or will pay cash. 
thanks
anjie 

}>(((*> PLEASE CLOSE <*)))><


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

Anyone, Weeping 

Bump Bump


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some Singapore Moss for sale. Portion is $10. It looks identical to Stephen's (MananaP) photo.










It's the moss in the tree structure. Stephen, I hope you don't mind me using your photo for reference !

PM me if interested.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm that looks nice... I'd like some


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Hmm that looks nice... I'd like some


PM'd you Thomas.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll take some too if you have more.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

lotus said:


> I'll take some too if you have more.


Hello Lotus.

I have no more Singapore Moss available at this time.

Anjie, my apologies for unintentionally highjacking your thread.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

no problem, can't wait to see our new singapore moss.

Does anyone have any weeping moss??


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

*found some on the net...*

I have some coming in,

Thank you everyone... 

********** _}>(((*> PLEASE CLOSE <*)))><'' **********************++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know but are those weeping moss different from singapore moss? I mean i heard people call singapore moss weeping moss because they do grow downwards like it is tears.

Stu, No harm done.


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

similar growth under deferent conditions, 

weeping - Vesicularia ferriei
Singapore Moss - Vesicularia dubyana


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

ooo... did get some Singapore Moss CRS Fan


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

oh ok thanks angie...


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Isn't Vesicularia dubyana java moss? I googled weeping moss "Vesicularia ferriei" and this is what i got for image http://www.aquamoss.net/Weeping-Moss/images/Weeping-Moss-01.jpg and the one that i used for that tree looks exactly like the weeping moss maybe it is not singapore moss but weeping moss then.

Ok i just googled singapore moss and i do have it also and it looks like this http://www.aquamoss.net/Singapore-Moss/images/Singapore-Moss-02.jpg so i guess the moss i have as a tree is weeping moss and not singapore moss LOL.


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

it can be really hard to tell the difference between moss, it can look very different from one tank to the next.

I just looked up Vesicularia dubyana and it does come up java (lol). I don't know, I will have do some more reading but what ever it is you have to love the moss (all most as much as the shrimp...lol)

anjie


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

acorn412 said:


> it can be really hard to tell the difference between moss, it can look very different from one tank to the next.
> 
> I just looked up Vesicularia dubyana and it does come up java (lol). I don't know, I will have do some more reading but what ever it is you have to love the moss (all most as much as the shrimp...lol)
> 
> anjie


Yes i know a person that has over 30 or 50 different moss on her shrimp racks LOL from a shrimp forum CRAZY!


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

that is awsome, and exactly what i want. i will try to set up a new thread in the chat room for mosses 
talk to you soon
anjie

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<please close>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------

